# Blackie and the Rodeo Kings



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Went out to Peterborough last night and caught Blackie and the Rodeo Kings at Markethall. Great show, three guitars, three vocals and a lot great tunes. Linden put on a good show, amazing control over his slide work. Tom and Steven were not bad either. The sound lacked a bit but the energy was there.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Is Colin Linden still with the Rodeo Kings?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

very much, wouldn't be Blackie and the Rodeo Kings without him...


----------

